# System Message 24/6/11 - TiVo Service Account Closed!



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Just for completeness here's the message in all it's gory:



> Subject: TiVo Service Account Closed!
> From: The TiVo Service
> Date: Fri 24th Jun 2011
> Expire: Sat 23rd Jun 2012
> ...


Shame they couldn't even be arfed to send a "So long and thanks for all the fish" message as well. :down: :down:


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

So plenty of "personalised" Virgin Media advert mesages, 
but the final message is just a standard "account closed" 

A simple "thanks for supporting us for 10 years" might've have been better


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

So that's it then - THE END!

Well, it was good while it lasted but, since getting a couple of Sky+HD boxes in as a contingency plan, my head has been turned - the HD picture quality is even better than TiVo Best Quality with Mode 0.

Yes, the Sky+HD UI isn't as good as TiVo, but I've seen worse on other machines.

The die is cast here - TiVo S1 UK is old technology and has had it's day - well done to the AltEPG team for getting it up and running, but I'm sorry to say that I won't be converting.

Once the last few hours of recordings on both TiVos have been watched, they will be sent to the TiVo graveyard (together with the TiVo plush doll toy!) with full honours for 10 years of sterling service...


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

mikerr said:


> So plenty of "personalised" Virgin Media advert mesages, but the final message is just a standard "account closed"


I suspect this is an internally generated message in response to the ServiceState 8 code.



mikerr said:


> A simple "thanks for supporting us for 10 years" might've have been better


Yes it wouldn't have taken much to send a 'nice' system message first/as well. :down: :down:

EDIT: Perhaps VM wouldn't let them send a 'nice' message because Pete piffed them off so much with all the letters he has been writing to "the top brass" at Virgin... Not.


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

spitfires said:


> I suspect this is an internally generated message in response to the ServiceState 8 code.


It is. At least they removed the CS number - that could have caused even more confusion. I expect though this will still take some people by surprise.

I agree that a formal 'end of service' message would have been a decent touch in advance of the account closures. Personally delivered by Joshua Danowitz, of course.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

speedyrite said:


> Once the last few hours of recordings on both TiVos have been watched, they will be *sent to the TiVo graveyard *(together with the TiVo plush doll toy!) with full honours for 10 years of sterling service...


I hope that's not the local skip ! 

I'm sure there are plenty of tivo users who will collect it from you !

I have plenty of stock of old boxes, but can arrange free courier pickup to save them from the skip....


----------



## ramtops (Sep 26, 2005)

speedyrite said:


> Sky+HD boxes in as a contingency plan, my head has been turned - the HD picture quality is even better than TiVo Best Quality with Mode 0.
> 
> Yes, the Sky+HD UI isn't as good as TiVo, but I've seen worse on other machines.[/QUOTE}
> 
> We went that route, and like you were so impressed with the picture quality that there's no way we'd go back to our Tivo. I gave ours away.


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

mikerr said:


> I hope that's not the local skip !
> 
> I'm sure there are plenty of tivo users who will collect it from you !
> 
> I have plenty of stock of old boxes, but can arrange free courier pickup to save them from the skip....


Just want to re-assure everyone that my TiVos WON'T be sent to the local tip!

Anyway it will be a few weeks yet before we've watched all the backlog...


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

Trinitron said:


> It is. At least they removed the CS number - that could have caused even more confusion. I expect though this will still take some people by surprise.


I did think at first that it meant that the service could still be continued on this unit.

I saw in another thread that the TiVo is meant to only dialup during certain hours. I'm using the ethernet download at the moment - which does it at any time of day, which obviously I can't use with AltEPG, but how do I get it to only do it during these times? Thanks.


----------



## DX30 (May 22, 2005)

dvdfever said:


> I saw in another thread that the TiVo is meant to only dialup during certain hours. I'm using the ethernet download at the moment - which does it at any time of day, which obviously I can't use with AltEPG, but how do I get it to only do it during these times? Thanks.


I'm not sure I follow you - why don't you continue to use ethernet with AltEPG (it is the preferred route)?
If you do have to switch to dialup there is a script to restrict dialup times over at altepg.com
Edit : see http://www.tivoland.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=701


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

DX30 said:


> I'm not sure I follow you - why don't you continue to use ethernet with AltEPG (it is the preferred route)?
> If you do have to switch to dialup there is a script to restrict dialup times over at altepg.com
> Edit : see http://www.tivoland.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=701


Thanks for the tivoland link. I mentioned the ethernet thing as I couldn't find it in their FAQ. I was planning to just connect to their service and do a Guided Setup, I didn't want to have to go through the hassle of an image install.

Where does it say if I can use ethernet without doing all that? (I'm not very technically minded in all this so any help appreciated, thanks )
http://www.tivoland.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=670


----------



## Steve_K (May 5, 2001)

Charmless to the end it seems

Ah well all helps the legal case.

As for Sky HD then yes it is so so superior but with it's limited vision of the future schedule has never been that relaiable. And the UI is both clunky and limited. TiVo was (and may still be) an excellent back up recorder. Countless times it saved the day when Sky has forgotten.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

dvdfever said:


> Where does it say if I can use ethernet without doing all that?


Step by step for setup with networking in the Installation and Configuration stickies
http://www.tivoland.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=480


----------



## digital_S (May 15, 2002)

Shame to those few people who think this is the end... The Alt-Epg team have done a fantastic job in keeping our TiVo from doing its job! :up:

All you need to do is easily change the dialup number and TiVo just carries on recording as if nothing happened! 

Here's to many more years!!! **raises glass**

True that Sky maybe more superior (i myself have a sky+ hd box) but at the end of the day, sky controls everything you do with it - whereas with TiVo, we control it! [even more, now our accounts aren't connected to TiVo HQ!]


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

digital_S said:


> Shame to those few people who think this is the end... The Alt-Epg team have done a fantastic job in keeping our TiVo from doing its job! :up:
> 
> All you need to do is easily change the dialup number and TiVo just carries on recording as if nothing happened!
> 
> ...


It's the end as far as I'm concerned! And I did say "well done to the AltEPG team for getting it up and running" in my original post. Good luck to all who stick with it via AltEPG!


----------



## Steve_K (May 5, 2001)

It's not a total brick, manual recordings still work and the to do list still says it will record the season passes I had - well at least until the EPG runs out. Will report later if it actually does record them

You just can't get to the to do list via the TiVo+2 shortcut


----------



## Steve_K (May 5, 2001)

Update

Well the to do list was a lie. Only manual recordings were recorded (and correctly labelled with the programme title). Othwer recordings did not happen


----------



## Mark Bennett (Sep 17, 2001)

Same here.
A ToDo list programme that was scheduled for this morning did not record.

So it's Manual Only then? 

AltEPG here I come.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

How do I reset "Account Closed" - http://www.tivoland.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=728

.


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

Mark Bennett said:


> Same here.
> A ToDo list programme that was scheduled for this morning did not record.


Is that on a networked TiVo? Have you run the fixsub script?


----------



## Mark Bennett (Sep 17, 2001)

Yes it's networked. 

No - not yet run the fixsub (don't know it existed until today!)

Might just go to AltEPG - although I registered there ages ago and never got a message they were up and running - I thought they were going to email?) I know they are up an running now but I guess it's going to take a while to work out what to do - a lot of threads over there now! - none visibly titled "How to convert to AltEPG"


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

fixsub should reinstate the To-do list by simulating a daily call.

AltEPG for network instructions here:
http://www.tivoland.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=480


----------



## Johnbyte (Nov 4, 2008)

It's as easy as you want to make it though it will take some time as it involves running Guided Set up. For the simplest method, see the sticky entitled Connecting an existing Tivo image to AltEPG (via network) in the Installation and Configuration board on the AltEPG forum.


----------



## michael401 (May 20, 2011)

Mark Bennett said:


> none visibly titled "How to convert to AltEPG"


Perhaps the one entitled FAQ - FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS ?


----------



## ALanJay (Jun 14, 2000)

A sad day but thanks to the AltEPG team an easy transfer!


----------



## Mark Bennett (Sep 17, 2001)

michael401 said:


> Perhaps the one entitled FAQ - FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS ?


Yes I found that after posting. Isn't it always the way? 

Will have a go once I've had a read through the 16 pages posted so far, oh joy...


----------



## michael401 (May 20, 2011)

I think the first post is kept up to date with information from the other pages


----------

